# Woodshop Teachers Perspective



## mision56 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey all, not a specific advice question here, more an open inquiry. I'm curious If anyone on here has or does teach high school woodworking or carpentry? My brother is in the middle of transitioning from office drone to teaching auto shop, and it got me thinking what this experience is like.

I'd be curious to hear about experiences good bad or indifferent.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't think my experience will be a lot of help, I teach adult woodworking and volunteer in a high school wood shop off and on.I'm almost 70 so the kids interaction with the teacher is quite different than when I was in school, all the kids talk to and refer to the teach by his last name kinda like army buddies might. All in all the kids seem fine and are just acting like adolescents act. most of them seem to just go about their projects. The teach I aid for on occasion stitch in some categories like safety and kind of matter of fact in others. I'm sure your brother will fair fine, the'res always a time period where teacher and students have to get use to each other.


----------



## mision56 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey Jim,
Thanks for the insights. He's pretty excited for the change. He also got some funny advice from a guy who did the same thing about 12 years ago, "Sign up to be an assistant coach in one sport every season. No real responsibilities or stress, but that way you can always tell 'em sorry, can't make the staff meeting, gotta go to practice".


----------

